# New Guy here.



## ItsOver9000 (May 28, 2019)

Hows its going friends, My name is Johnathan & I am new to this forum but i am not new to gears. Im 50 years old and i am very oldschool. I have come here to learn new things and change all aspects of my "old school" knowledge/habits/routines. I look forwad to contributing. Thanks for having me guys.


----------



## ItsOver9000 (May 28, 2019)

I am also looking to gain more lean body mass! I am 5'9 , 200lbs and 13% bodyfat. Have been an doing fitness all my life! Currently surfing as much as i can and doing jiu jitsu every night. I would ideally like to achieve 9% bodyfat while maybe going up to 205 or 210.


----------



## Arnold (May 28, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 28, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Gibbs1 (May 29, 2019)

Welcome 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeybacon (May 29, 2019)

Welcome big guy

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (May 29, 2019)

Welcome.....


----------



## REHH (May 30, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------

